

Show HN: Introducing Skej (by Quasi Convex Union) - jflatow
http://blog.convex.io/post/73244132617/introducing-skej

======
carlf
Very exciting. But I expect it will take some a bit of time to appreciate
Skej.

------
tonystark
Awesome!

